# Gopher with unique skills



## Timmer92 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello there,

I bought my property 6 years ago. The first year I trapped so many gophers I stopped counting. I know it was over 300 for sure, maybe over 400. I have stayed on top of them and the quantity has gown down every year. Last year I trapped maybe a couple of dozen at most. Until 2+ weeks ago I would have considered myself quite competent at their removal. Right now I have what I believe to be a single gopher that is winning the war. Historically, if my traps don't catch it within 48 hours, I add poison to the mix. In my experience that lures them to the trap, even more so if the poison is fresh. This little *&%#@ is different. It is making between 8-12 mounds every 24 hours, and to my dismay, appears to never visit the same tunnel twice. New mounds are popping up within inches of old mounds (and my traps). I bought fresh poison and that didn't work. I tried new gloves that I managed carefully, thinking maybe human scent was the issue. That didn't work either. This thing is destroying my field. The only other solutions I have found are gas solutions, but those are over $1k. I can't afford that. Any other advice?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Park a running vehicle near the main hole if you can find it, plug off or block all the rest. Hose from pipe to hole. Wait an hour or two. Drink beer for rest of day for victory lap.


----------



## MFhayguy (Mar 16, 2019)

Weevil Cide tablets work pretty good so long as you have soil moisture


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I also have had good results from the weevil tables. The probing device to put the poison into the runnes if they have closed the whole can be effective as well. Easy to feel a good run if you go slow when pushing the probe in.


----------

